# Speedy



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried speedy script on xda with overclocking method?


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Small quadrant increese, slightly snappier


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

nope not yet... where can i find it?

is this it? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17222220


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I was jist wondering if we ran both what can we get out of it. Lol


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

i tired, and did not notice anything, and if u run the script in script manager u will notce and a lot of the code is location not found, or unknown directory, so not sure if it infact even works


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

We need a damn working module that changes the vsel when you change the clock speed. If I knew where to start I'd do it but have you tried looking up anything on devving these days. Fuc*ing dead end city, oh you can find instructions that are 2 years old with links that are expired. We need the people that made it happen on the dx and they're all tbolt devs now. Sorry guys, rant over, just like I feel about Motorola. Over. It's gonna be awesome when I ditch this phone and they unlock the bl a week later. I can see it now.....


----------

